# Profibus-Workshop auf dem Automatisierungstreff



## IVG Göhringer (15 März 2011)

Guten Tag, 

bei unseren Anwender-Workshops auf dem Automatisierungstreff 
können wir Ihnen noch Plätze anbieten. Details zu den Workshops 
siehe *hier*.

Die Plätze werden entsprechend der Reihenfolge der Anmeldung 
 vergeben. Jetzt *anmelden*.


----------

